# Forum Argomenti di discussione Auto & autocarri  Codice Autocarro

## renny

Buongiorno,
Ho anch'io come parecchi di voi il problema dell'autocarro fasullo o presunto tale, infatti volevo sapere se la mia audi A4 Avant, trasformata autocarro con codice J1 e non F0 &#232; considerata un autocarro fasullo o meno e quindi se mi &#232; consentito scaricare al 100% l'imponibile e l'IVA, poich&#232; la normativa parla di autocarri fasulli con codice F0. 
Anticipatamente ringrazio.
Saluti. :Confused:

----------


## renny

Salve a tutti,
non capisco...ma in questo forum non c'è nessuno che sia in grado di aiutarmi e darmi una risposta, sono disperato, per favore aiutatemiiiii :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:   
GRAZIE!

----------


## Speedy

> Salve a tutti,
> non capisco...ma in questo forum non c'è nessuno che sia in grado di aiutarmi e darmi una risposta, sono disperato, per favore aiutatemiiiii    
> GRAZIE!

  Se ne è parlato diffusamente qui:  http://forum.commercialistatelematic...alsi+autocarri 
Se comunque il tuo automezzo non viene riconosciuto come autocarro, per l'anno 2006 ai fini irpef non puoi scaricare alcun costo. 
Ciao

----------

